

A CSI-style image enhancement module for Python - nailer
http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~yfan/PYRET/index.html

======
nailer
This was presented in one of the PyCon 2010 conference - check out
<http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~yfan/PyConPoster.pdf>

for a demo of the library.

